# Clubs Huddersfield wakefield for a newbie



## kevin01041961 (29 Jun 2015)

Hi with the amount of bikes around Holmfirth there has to be a club for a very unfit old {54} new cyclist with no staminer and no idea?? is there?


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2015)

@kevin01041961 - where are you based exactly?

I'm in Dewsbury and ride with Ravensthorpe CC.
In Wakefield there's Calder Clarion.
Huddersfield has the Star Wheelers.
And Holmfirth has Holmfirth CC plus Holme Valley Wheelers.
Plus there's lots of others.


----------

